# Help 14 wks - extreme bloating and water retention



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi

I am beginning to get more worried about my extreme bloating  - I am expecting twins, but I'm sure my ridiculous size is down to my ovaries still being swollen after IVF, and am worried because this doesn't sseem to be getting any better. By the end of the day my tummy feels so swollen and tight and I'm extremely uncomfortable.

I'm trying to drink loads of water every day, but nothing seems to ease the situation. I can put up with the discomfort if I have to, but am really worried this could have an adverse effect on the pregnancy.

I am not due to see a consultant until I can get booked in to a hospital, so I'm not sure what to do about this.
I would appreciate any advice you can give me.

many thanks
orlando


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Sounds fairly normal to me, don't go mad with the water, just keep to the advice for everyone of at least 2 litres a day..  You are expecting twins so will feel full.

Congratulations


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks Jan
It's good to have some reassurance! 
I feel like an idiot though, as now that I hardly see my ivf clinic anymore I should have got my skates on and organised a hosp + consultant to take over after the 12 weeks - I didn't do that, and am now in limbo with nowhere to turn - so thanks for your help - much appreciated, and best of luck with your treatment.
x


----------

